# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012



## Rhöde (2. September 2012)

Weil bald Weihnachten ist, hier ein neuer Monat :m !


----------



## venni-kisdorf (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

dann hoff ich mal das weihnachten und die damit verbundenen temperaturen nicht ganz so schnell da sind  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Since1887 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

War heute an der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Von 18:00 bis 21:30 keinen Biss, aber einen traumhaften Sonnenuntergang.

Vielleicht werde ich es diese Woche noch einmal versuchen #h


----------



## xfishbonex (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

******* vergessen  ja das alter :g


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

am We Rosenfelde abends beackert,nur Hornhecht Kontakte sonst tote Hose #q


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hab morgens noch eine ca. 30 cm Mefo auf Garnelenfussel gefangen. Dazu gabs noch einen maßigen Dorsch und einen, der wohl in 2 Wochen maßig ist...

Btw. Ich durfte mit ansehen, wie ein Fischer seine Netze geleert hat und was dort drin war. Alle paar Meter hing eine Mefo von 40-60 cm drin, da viele inzwischen Laichansatz haben flogen viele in hohem Bogen wieder ins Meer, nachdem sie unsanft aus den Netzen gerissen wurden.

Weiterhin stellt sich begründeter Verdacht auf, das die Netze gezielt auf Mefos gestellt sind. 

Viele Angler erzählen, das die Netze sie nicht stören und das die Mefos drüber hinwegschwimmen, oder die Netze sehen. Das könnt ihr getrost vergessen.

Und ich mach mir noch gedanken um Fischschohnendes Angeln, mit Einzelhaken und Fische die zurückgehen nicht keschern und dergleichen. Während 100m weiter draussen dutzende Fische an der Bordwand abgeschüttelt werden, oder aus den Netzen gerissen werden und in hohem Bogen über Bord fliegen. Oder sie sterben in den Netzen, oder an Board.

man man man...

Gibts da von euch Beobachtungen, wie das mit Mefos in Stellnetzen wirklich aussieht? Das was ich mit ansehen musste war mehr als unschön. Und liess auch nicht grade auf ein paar Mefo Einzelfälle schliessen...


----------



## Boerni85 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

moin...
ich durfte gestern meine erste "Sommer"-Nachtsmefo drillen!
Um ca. 22 uhr auf eine schwarze Zigarre hinter dem Spiro in der kieler förde...
54 cm, Silber und kampfstark!!! Sie ist in knapp 2 metern Entfernung von mir komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Was ein Anblick im Schein der Kopflampe... Das Grinsen geht mir immer noch nicht aus dem Gesicht!!! |supergri

Petri und TL
Gruß Börni


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri zu dem Fisch!

Da wären wir uns fast begegnet, ich war auch los und hatte noch überlegt an die Innenförde zu wechseln. Bei mir waren immer mal Meterwellen dabei und ich hab zum erstenmal beim Watangeln Wasser schlucken müssen. Und das sogar ohne reinzufallen...

Hatte keinen Fisch.


----------



## djoerni (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

zwar OT, aber vielleicht hilft es, mal Taucherbrille, Schnorchel und Unterwasserkamera mitzunehmen und das zu dokumentieren. Wenn tatsächlich viele braune Tiere dazwischen sind, muss es ja jemanden kümmern. 
Und das Wasser ist ja noch fast warm...



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab morgens noch eine ca. 30 cm Mefo auf Garnelenfussel gefangen. Dazu gabs noch einen maßigen Dorsch und einen, der wohl in 2 Wochen maßig ist...
> 
> Btw. Ich durfte mit ansehen, wie ein Fischer seine Netze geleert hat und was dort drin war. Alle paar Meter hing eine Mefo von 40-60 cm drin, da viele inzwischen Laichansatz haben flogen viele in hohem Bogen wieder ins Meer, nachdem sie unsanft aus den Netzen gerissen wurden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Und dann nachts an einem Stellnetz in 2-6m Tiefe entlangtauchen?
Bisschen gefährlich, oder?

Ausserdem verstösst er ja gegen kein Recht. Gut, mal davon abgesehen das die Netze zu dicht stehen. Aber die WaschPo war da eher nicht so die dolle hilfe. Auch hatten sie wohl nicht so die Lust...

Und farbige kommen halt wieder rein...

Mir passt das ganze ja auch nicht. Nur was willste machen?
Und ich möchte nicht irgendwann da im Netz hängen und auch an der Bordwand abgeschüttelt werden.


----------



## Rhöde (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Mir passt das ganze ja auch nicht. Nur was willste machen?



Nur selber versuchen alles richtig zu machen #c !

Aber wichtig sind ja auch unsere Fänge !

*@ Boerni85 ! *

Das mit dem Grinsen können die meisten voll und ganz nachvollziehen.
*DICKES PETRI !*


----------



## xfishbonex (7. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri zur ersten COOLER FISCH :g


----------



## Mustang450 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Moin moin,

wann: 7.9.12
Wo: Fehmarn Marinestation-bis -Staberhuk
Zeit: ca15:00 bis 20:30
Köder:div Blinker/Wobler, div Farben incl. Garnele als Springer

die ganze zeit geworfen, geworfen und nochmal geworfen --nichts kein Anfasser kein Nachläufer. Aber für die "Strandspaziergänger" war man doch eine Attraktion, steht da doch einer bis zur Brust in der Ostsee und wirft immer wieder einen so kleinen Köder in die Unendlichkeit des Meeres. Das fanden auch die Hunde, ich wurde immer ganz wütig angebellt.
Wie gesagt bis zur Dämmerung nichts, dann der erste Biss, sollte es doch tatsächlich meine erste Mefo werden|bigeyes
Jetzt blos nichts falsch machen, wie war es doch gleich, ist die Bremse richtig eingestellt|kopfkrat,
 na klar, also Rute hoch und immer Spannung auf der Schnur halten, aber was ist das, keine fluchten, kein rasantes 100 Meter Schnur von der Rolle reißen nur ein paar Kopfstöße sind zu spüren. Das kann nur ein Dorsch sein, und es war ein 44er Dorsch gebissen auf den 28gr Spöket in Schwarz/Gelb.
Wo ein Fisch ist sind auch noch andere(oder so ähnlich) also gleich wieder Richtung Horizont rausgefeuert. Nach dem weiteren 3. Wurf dann "Bumms" Rute zum Halbkreis krumm. Adrenalin bis in die Haarspitzen Anhieb und Rute hoch und losgekurbelt- Bremse zeigt dreimal an das es sie noch gibt, aber wieder nur Kopfschläge zu spüren#q
Wusste gar nicht das man so einfach den Fisch am anderen Ende erkennen kann ohne ihn zu sehen.
Aber der ließ sich etwas schwerer rankurbeln, auch war die Rute viel zu krumm, evtl. ein etwas größerer Dorsch( freut sich auch die bessere Hälfte zuhause vielleicht).Im Gedanken-na so ein 65+ Dorsch ist doch auch was feines, wurde gedrillt. Dann zeigte sich ein 45er Dorsch, aber der kann doch nicht so schwer sein ?
Nanu da hängt ja noch einer dran, 45er auf Springer und 48er auf Spöket. Jeh zusammen 93cm an einer 25gr Spinnrute das ist doch mal was :q.
Zwar immer noch keine Mefo, aber ein schöner Angeltag und irgendwann findet eine vielleicht ja auch mal MEINEN Spöket.
Hab ja noch Urlaub in nächste Woche stehe ich wieder in der Ostsee

Petri an alle
Didi


----------



## rudini (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri...schöner Bericht!

Das nächste mal klappts auch mit Silber!:vik:


----------



## Sascha6022 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> moin...
> ich durfte gestern meine erste "Sommer"-Nachtsmefo drillen!
> Um ca. 22 uhr auf eine schwarze Zigarre hinter dem Spiro in der kieler förde...
> 54 cm, Silber und kampfstark!!! Sie ist in knapp 2 metern Entfernung von mir komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Was ein Anblick im Schein der Kopflampe... Das Grinsen geht mir immer noch nicht aus dem Gesicht!!! |supergri
> ...



Wo hast Du gefischt ? 
Lg Sascha


----------



## Steinbuttt (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hallo Jungs#h,

nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen mehr den "Bodden-Räubern" hinterhergestiegen bin, wollte ich es nun auch mal wieder an der Küste probieren.#:

Ab Mitte kommender Woche ist ja viel Wind angesagt, also habe ich heute früh die guten Bedingungen genutzt und bin für 2,5 Stunden an den Strand gefahren.:q
Es fiel zwar etwas schwer, um 5.30 Uhr aufzustehen, denn ich war gestern Abend erst spät von Arbeit zu Hause (Gastronomie).

Am Strand gab's dann erst mal einen kleinen "Schock"|bigeyes: Der Wasserstand war extrem hoch! So hoch, daß nicht eine Buhne mehr zu sehen war. Dadurch hatte ich nicht die geringste Chance auf die erste Sandbank zu kommen. Die aber sollte man erreichen, um die dort doch recht weit draußen ziehenden Mefo's zu erwischen!

Aufgeben wollte ich nicht, also so weit wie es ging rein ins Wasser, 30er SNAPS ran und "Volle Pulle"!:m Tatsächlich schaffte ich es so, den "heissen Bereich" einigermaßen zu befischen und die Köderfrage war somit auch gleich geklärt!#6

Eine Stunde lang passierte dann garnix, kein Zupfer und auch keinerlei Anzeichen an der Wasseroberfläche ... dann gab es plötzlich kurz vor der Sanbank, auf der ich sonst stehe, einen kurzen, aber heftigen Ruck in der Schnur, huuiii ... den nächste Wurf gleich wieder in die Richtung, 5m eingekurbelt und wieder, ein diesmal noch heftigerer, aber auch nur kurzer Ruck!|pfisch:

Dann aber, etwa 10 Würfe später, als ich gerade den Blinker aus dem Wasser hob, schoß in dem Moment, eine Meerforelle hinter dem Köder her aus dem Wasser raus ... WOW, was für ein Fisch, der hatte deutlich über 60cm|bigeyes ... ich war 'ne Weile völlig "baff"|uhoh: ... soetwas erlebt man wirklich nicht oft und ich malte mir aus, wenn die direkt unter der Rutenspitze eingestiegen wäre ... das hätte 'nen Tanz gegeben!:q

Etwa eine halbe Stunde später, hatte ich dann noch einen Anfasser und das wars. Um 9.00 mußte ich aufhören, da ich 9.30 zu Hause die Kinder "übernehmen" mußte!:z

War ein toller Angeltag, auch ohne gefangenen Fisch #6: traumhafter Sonnenaufgang, tolle Stimmung am Wasser und dann noch die "Aktion-Mefo" ... Klasse!:q

Fazit:
Die Meerforellen sind also da, aber sehr zickig (Mefos eben!)!
Wahrscheinlich total vollgefressen, denn der Uferbereich wimmelte nur so vor Kleinfisch! Mehrere male stand ich mitten in einem Jungherinschwarm (8-10cm große Fische). Links und rechts neben mir brodelte ständig das Wasser. 
Deshalb wohl auch nur das halbherzige Anfassen/Spielen mit dem Blinker!:m

Freue mich aber schon auf's nächste Mal ... denn so 'ne kleine Rechnung, ist da ja jetzt noch offen!!!:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Moin Heiko, #h

Hattest doch wirklich einen tollen Morgen. #6
Bei Hochwasser hatte ich auch schon einige male das Erlebnis, dass die Mefos sehr dicht unter Land kamen. Zum Köder. Was die Wurfweite angeht, ist der 30-er Snaps ja ideal. Aber versuchs doch mal mit einem silbernen länglichen Blinker. So 8 - 10 cm groß und dann einen Reizpunkt in Form eines roten Faden am Kopf- oder Schwanzende seten. Paßt gut ins Beuteschema und hebt sich dennoch deutlich ab. :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## OssiHWI (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

oder ihr nehmt die Fliegenrute! Gesilbert!!! Um 9 Uhr auf Fehmarn!

Den genauen Bericht gibt es auf meiner Homepage!


----------



## Steinbuttt (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

@Rolf: 
Danke für den Tip, das mit dem roten Wollfaden werde ich mal ausprobieren, ich kenne das bisher nur vom "Hecht-Blinkern"!:q#6

@Ossi:
Petri Heil zur "Kleinen", aber immerhin Fisch und kein Schneider!:q Wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mathei (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

toller bericht heiko. echt super.


----------



## xfishbonex (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

heute morgen #6fliege 
YES 
silberblank und schlank ABSTEIGER :g


----------



## fischlandmefo (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> @Rolf:
> Danke für den Tip, das mit dem roten Wollfaden werde ich mal ausprobieren, ich kenne das bisher nur vom "Hecht-Blinkern"!:q#6
> 
> @Ossi:
> ...


Mensch Heiko!!!
Ich wäre dabei gewesen!!#h
Hättest mal was gesimmst oder so#h!
Von der Seebrücke bei uns wurden heute Mefos und Hornis gezogen!!!
Sie sind also da:vik:.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Timsfishing (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Moin Leute
Ich hab mich auch mal wieder in die brandung gestellt.
Wann: 9.9.2012
Wo: Redewisch bis Klützhöved 
Zeit: von ca 13 bis 16:15 Uhr
Fänge: 2x Mefo und 3x mini horni
Bericht: Nachdem ich schon zwei kleine Hornis gefangen hatte bekam ich endlich den gewünschten Einschlag auf den Salti in 18gr und sofort war klar das das kein Schnürsenkel-hornhecht ist. Und tatsächlich kurz darauf konnte ich meine erste (Spät)sommer-mefo vom Strand aus erfolgreich stranden. Sie war zwar knapp untermaßig aber es hat mich trotzdem wahnsinnig gefreut.
Und die Freude wurde noch größer, denn kurz darauf stieg schon die nächste Forelle ein (diesmal auf möresilda in 18gr) und konnte nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill ebenfalls erfolgreich gestrandet werden. 
Leider drehte der Wind kurz darauf und drückte das Kraut über die gesamte Wurfdistanz, was ein kontrolliertes Angeln sehr erschwerte. Aber es war auch so ein wunderbarer Angeltag bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein, der mal wieder gezeigt hat das Ausdauer halt irgentwann bezahlt wird.


----------



## magnus12 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und farbige kommen halt wieder rein...



??? |kopfkrat??? 
4 Wochen _*vor*_ Beginn der Schonzeit? beim Fischer, der nicht zum Spass rausfährt sondern davon leben muss? Wozu? Gibts dazu eine Verordnung die ich noch nicht kenne?;+
Wozu auch? ist der Aufzuchtstation doch egal ob die 5 von 23 Fischen abstreifen oder 5 von 347. Wir sind hier nicht im Auenland.#h


----------



## Steinbuttt (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Mensch Heiko!!!
> Ich wäre dabei gewesen!!#h
> Hättest mal was gesimmst oder so#h!
> Von der Seebrücke bei uns wurden heute Mefos und Hornis gezogen!!!
> ...


 
Hallo Jan,

war eine sehr kurzfristige Entscheidung, da es nicht ganz klar war, ob ich bei meinen Kindern bleiben muß oder zum Angeln weg kann!#c

 Beim nächsten Mal melde ich mich dann sehr gern bei Dir, macht mir ja zu zweit auch viel mehr Spaß!#6

Dann bis demnächst!|wavey:



mathei2005 schrieb:


> toller bericht heiko. echt super.


 
Hallo Matze, danke Dir und ich wünsch Dir noch viel Petri Heil in Norge!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## DavidsFishin (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hallo!!! Da hab ich aber Glück gehabt. |bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

na so sicher saß die fliege ja nicht |supergri glückwunsch zur mefo


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na so sicher saß die fliege ja nicht |supergri glückwunsch zur mefo



Guter Angler 

Petri zur Mefo!

Wegen dem Fischer, der Fische zurückgeschmissen hat. 
Ist halt meine Beobachtung gewesen. Und ich konnte mich auch kurz mit Ihm Unterhalten...

Deshalb bleib ich dabei, die Netze stehen für Mefos und das ganze scheint sich zu lohnen.

Übrigens ist das in SH passiert. Scheint hier etwas anders zu sein als in Meck-Pomm.


----------



## Donald84 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Moin und Petri zur schönen Mefo!

Ich würde es sehr gerne mal mit dem Fliegenfischen versuchen, hab aber null Erfahrung. Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, wie ich das lernen kann? Reicht es, sich eine DVD anzuschauen oder sollte man besser einen Kurs besuchen? Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen?


----------



## Eiderente (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri allen Fängern zu den schönen Mefos. Wenn ich das hier so lese und die Fotos sehe kribbelt es doch schon wieder in den Fingern |supergri


----------



## schee (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Moin und Petri zur schönen Mefo!
> 
> Ich würde es sehr gerne mal mit dem Fliegenfischen versuchen, hab aber null Erfahrung. Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, wie ich das lernen kann? Reicht es, sich eine DVD anzuschauen oder sollte man besser einen Kurs besuchen? Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXnv878gHT0

Diese DVD kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## rudini (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Hallo!!! Da hab ich aber Glück gehabt. |bigeyes




Scheenes Ding!!
Petri!!


Wie groß war sie denn?

LG#h


----------



## xfishbonex (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



schee schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXnv878gHT0
> 
> Diese DVD kann ich nur empfehlen.


 TEIL 4 ist noch besser


----------



## DavidsFishin (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hallo, 
Ende vom Griff bis zum ende der Zierwicklung sind 50cm, also bisl mehr... vielleicht 53cm. Die ist ein paar mal ordentlich in die Bremse gegangen  Hat richtig spaß gemacht|rolleyes


----------



## Rhöde (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

*@ Ossi* ! Weiterhin schön Deine HP und auch gut dass Du den Draht hierher nicht verlierst.

*@ Steinbutt*

Heiko ! Starker Bericht. Ich kann nur sagen "Du bist nicht allein".
Fast ebenso habe ich es mit einer mächtig großen erlebt. Schälte sich ca. 10 m vor mir aus dem Wasser. Eindeutig den Köder verfehlt oder auf die nachlaufenden Sandaale aus gewesen #c.
Das nächste mal gewinnen hoffentlich wir #6 !


----------



## magnus12 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Reicht es, sich eine DVD anzuschauen?



Auf gar keinen Fall |znaika:



Donald84 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen?



ganz klare Empfehlung:
http://www.first-cast.de/SeminareMefo.html

wünschte das wäre mein erster Kurs gewesen - hätte mir sehr, sehr viel Zeit und und auch einiges an Geld gespart. #q


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Heute früh vor Sonnenaufgang hat's bei mir zwei mal geklingelt.
Ich war an Ostholsteins Ostküste und gebissen haben die beiden 
Prachtkerlchen auf ne schwarze Zigarre hinterm Sbirolino.
Danach habe ich noch ne ca 45er kurz vorm Kescher verloren.
Sie biss gegen 9 Uhr auf einen Tangläufer.

Aber:

Toller Tag.        (ich bin wieder heiss, wie Frittenfett)

(Mefo 53cm, Dorsch 55cm)


----------



## rudini (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri!!

Das is doch n lecker Abendbrot


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

sauber mein jung 
ich hab schon für nächste woche paar figgys gemacht und tanklüppen


----------



## Stichling63 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri Heil du Mefo-dieb, mein Neid sei mit dir. |supergri|supergri|supergri#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri auch von mir!
Nette Größen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ....figgys....und tanklüppen



Mönsch André......was sind das denn für neue Kreationen :q

und ausserdem......*fyggi* in pink ??
oder *tangloppen*

seit wann knotest Du denn sowas ans Vorfachende ???? :q:q


----------



## rudini (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> sauber mein jung
> ich hab schon für nächste woche paar figgys gemacht und tanklüppen




Pinke Figgys und Tanklüppen würde ich auch gerne bildlich sehen:m

LG


----------



## xfishbonex (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Mönsch André......was sind das denn für neue Kreationen :q
> 
> und ausserdem......*fyggi* in pink ??
> oder *tangloppen*
> ...


 süssen die nehme ich als springer


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> süssen die nehme ich als springer



Du alter Fuchs |supergri


----------



## Kunde (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hallo, petri zu den Fischen, 
ich hatte in meinem Urlaub auf Langeland auch Glück. War zwei Tage los und konnte zwei Meerforellen fangen. Die auf dem Foto hatte glatte 50cm und die zweite ca.45 (c&r).
Als beifang waren noch zwei Hornhechte dabei. 

Gruß Kunde


----------



## rudini (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri Kunde!

Auf welcher Ecke LL warst Du??

LG#h


----------



## Kunde (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Petri Kunde!
> 
> Auf welcher Ecke LL warst Du??
> 
> LG#h




danke rudini,

ferienhaus hatten wir in spodsbjerg aber die beiden fische haben am leuchturm von tranekear gebissen. hatte es auch noch am strand von stengarde versucht aber dort hatte ich kein glück...

gruß kunde


----------



## Schlammtaucher (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Waren am Freitag 14.09. im Flensburger Hafen unterwegs.

Unglaublich wie viele Meerforellen wir gesehen, und wie wenige wir gefangen haben....nämlich keine!

Sie schwammen direkt an der Kaikante entlang, teilweise in guten größen. Aber jede von ihnen hat einfach alles ignoriert. Erst schwarze Fliegen hinter dem Spiro, dann Blinker/Wobbler. 

Selbst einen halben Meter vor dem Fisch gezogen hat sich der Fisch nicht für den Köder interessiert. 

Aber irgendetwas hat da sowieso nicht gestimmt. Wir haben auch Butt an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen und sogar einen kleinen Aal der da rumschwamm... Vielleicht Sauerstoffmangel??? Auch andere Angler haben nicht einen Biss gehabt.... Habe sowas gerade erst aus Aperade gehört, deswegen waren wir überhaubt in Flensburg...


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie viele Meerforellen wir gesehen, und wie wenige wir gefangen haben....nämlich keine!
> 
> Sie schwammen direkt an der Kaikante entlang, teilweise in guten größen. Aber jede von ihnen hat einfach alles ignoriert. Erst schwarze Fliegen hinter dem Spiro, dann Blinker/Wobbler.



Ganz sicher, daß das Forellen waren??? Das klingt doch sehr stark nach Meeräschen!!!


----------



## Sleepwalker (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Waren am Freitag 14.09. im Flensburger Hafen unterwegs.
> 
> Unglaublich wie viele Meerforellen wir gesehen, und wie wenige wir gefangen haben....nämlich keine!
> 
> ...



Ja wie Du richtig vermutet hast haben wir in der Flenbsurger Förde Sauerstoffmangel. Das erklärt auch warum sie nicht gebissen haben.
Ich war ebenso am Sonntagmorgen im Hafen zum fischen und habe einige tote Dorsche gesehen die erstickt waren.
Laut Aussage der Wasserschutzpolizei Flensburg haben wir dieses Problem alle Jahre wieder. Denn man konnte am Freitag sehen und sogar richen dass das Wasser der Förde gekippt war. Das selbe Problem ist ebenso in Apenrade aufgetreten und somit wurden auch dort einige tote Fische (aller Art) am Stand und im Wasser gefunden. Es stand wohl auch ein Artikel im Flensburger Tageblatt darüber, da haben sie ein verendeten Lachs im Ostseebad gefunden der ebenso erstickt war.
Hier der Link zu dem Artikel,

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...rben-kein-gift-in-der-flensburger-foerde.html


----------



## Schlammtaucher (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das sich die Situation bald bessert....


----------



## Sleepwalker (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hier auch nochmal eine kurze Erklärung vom Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume,

[FONT=&quot]So wie sie es schildern und im Zusammenhang mit dem möglichen Sauerstoffmangel im Bodenwasser in den letzten Tagen wird es sich mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit um vom Boden aufgeschwemmte Bakterien (Beggiatoa) handeln. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Diese Bakerien können bei Sauerstoffmangel den Meeresboden bedecken - es sieht dann wie ein weißlicher Film/Belag aus.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Bei stärkeren ablandigen Winden entsteht küstennah Auftrieb, dass heißt: das Oberflächenwasser wird von der Küste weggetrieben, Bodenwasser strömt nach und zieht quasi auch diese von Bakterien gebildeten Beläge mit sich, was dann zu weißlicher Einfärbung des Wassers führt.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Das ist jetzt nun eine Ferndiagnose, aber in den lezten Jahren wurde dieses Phänomen wiederholt beobachtet, sodaß die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es auch in diesem Fall zutrifft, recht groß ist.

[/FONT]


----------



## Schlammtaucher (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Jepp,

kenn ich vom tauchen. Ab 8m tiefe gibt es in der Innenförde dieses weiße Zeug recht häufig. Ansonsten gibt es da dann aber auch keine anderes Leben mehr.... In Eckernförde hab ich das auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hab letztens beim Sport noch mit nem Taucher gesprochen der mir von toten Gebieten erzählt hat...ich wollte das erst nicht glauben.

Nachdem ich mich da mal reingelesen habe, sieht der Trend wohl nicht so gut für unser Hobby aus 

Naja, gibt ja noch Forellenseen...besser nicht soviel drüber Lästern, die könnten nochmal Interessant werden


----------



## Sascha6022 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

So Montag und Dienstag war ich dann mal zum fischen in Dänemark unterwegs mit meinem Freund dem Schweden.
Tag1: 10 Fische / 70cm, 53cm, 50cm und der rest um die 40-45cm.Alle Fische schwimmen wieder weil sie schon braun waren. 
Tag2: 5 Fische / 52cm und der Rest wieder um die 40cm. Auch diese Fische schwimmen wieder.
Also was ich nur jedem Angler empfehlen kann:
-offene Küste 
-Fliege 
-Wurm 
-weite Würfe und langsam den Köder führen.
dann klappts auch mit dem fangen.
Fotos stell ich heute nachmittag ins rein.


----------



## Deichkind (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Boah,

was für ne Ausbeute. Petri! Da ist es dann auch nebensächlich, ob Fisch mit nach Hause kommt. So eine Sternstunde hätte ich auch gerne mal! Bin auf die Fotos gespannt!

Morgen geht es erstmal an die Leos! Mache mal frech einfach frei! Wozu is man selbstständig!?!:q


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri zu den Forellen!

Wie meinst du mit Wurm?
Richtigen Wurm, oder Wurmfliege?


----------



## Timsfishing (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

@Sascha6022
Wow das is mal ne Strecke. Petri!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Jahaa, wir Nordfriesen können...naja, er zumindest, ich nicht so...



Petri Heil.


----------



## rudini (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri!!

Auf die Fotos bin ich auch gespannt...ne 70er..ein Traum!!:k

LG


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Sascha6022 schrieb:


> So Montag und Dienstag war ich dann mal zum fischen in Dänemark unterwegs mit meinem Freund dem Schweden.
> Tag1: 10 Fische / 70cm, 53cm, 50cm und der rest um die 40-45cm.Alle Fische schwimmen wieder weil sie schon braun waren.
> Tag2: 5 Fische / 52cm und der Rest wieder um die 40cm. Auch diese Fische schwimmen wieder.
> Also was ich nur jedem Angler empfehlen kann:
> ...






...wo sind denn nun die Fotos ?


----------



## rudini (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Ja mei...#c

Arne...wie siehts aus??...bin im Oktober in old G :g


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Ja mei...#c
> 
> Arne...wie siehts aus??...bin im Oktober in old G :g





.....da haben wir ein Date.....


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Ich war gegen 5:45 an meinem derzeitigen Lieblingsspot (OH-Ostküste) im Wasser angekommen.

Steife Brise, ein wenig auflandiger, als Windfinder prognostiziert hatte, aber egal, rein ins Wasser.
Boah, ganz schön Strömung und ganz schön Brandung!  
Egal, Sbirolino, Cigar und raus damit. Hmm, der Wurf war aber komisch. 
Die Cigar hängt am Handschuh, der Sbiro ist weg. Toller Angler bin ich  


Aber Glück gehabt, ich konnte die Riesenschlaufe wieder reinkurbeln.
Ich brauchte etwas, um mich an die rauhen Bedingungen zu gewöhnen...

Dann aber, erster Dorsch. Geil.
Danach, noch geiler, Mefo Ü50, aber sehr laichbereit inkl. Laichhaken. 
Wunderschön anzusehen, aber...C&R.

Dann habe ich Frostbeule die Handschuhe ausgezogen, einfach ein besseres Gefühl.

Wind frischt auf, noch mehr Brandung, ich werde geduscht wie lang nicht mehr.   
(Gedanke: Hätte bei dem Wind wohl doch lieber nach WH ö.ä. fahren sollen)
Nix da, jetzt zieh das durch jetzt! > Fische da, ich da, Wind da, Brandung sehr da!
Keine Lust mehr auf Sbiro, jetzt kommt der Silver Arrow Blinker mit Einzelhaken.
Bumms, Mefo um die 40cm, kurz vor dem Kescher ab!  
Naja, war eh ein Gröni.
Dann Platzwechsel, noch mehr Brandung, aber es lohnt sich: 
Dorsch 2-4 machen den Tag zum Glückstag.  
Ich steige aus dem Wasser. 11 Uhr. Total abgekämpft, nass und glücklich!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

....schöner Bericht und Petri,ich muss auch mal wieder los,ist schon ne Weile her...doch so langsam juckt es mich.


----------



## rudini (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Ey...mich juckts noch mehr!!!!!!|rolleyes


Goil @ Jarie.St.Pauli...schöner Bericht!!! Petri


----------



## finnson (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Toller Bericht, Petri!!
Werde am Sonntag vielleicht mal wieder starten....:m


----------



## Grönländer (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Moin moin, 
ich hab dann auch mal von einem (fast) Fang zu berichten. Ich denke es kennt ein jeder so Tage, an denen es beim Angeln einfach nicht "läuft" und man sich denkt, dass man auch gut hätte im Bett bleiben können  ...heute war bei mir so einer 

Um 5.00 hat mich der Wecker aus dem Schlaf gebimmelt und einige Zeit später wurde ich von nem Kumpel mit Sack und Pack eingesammelt. Zielort Augustenborgfjord in DK.
Eigentlich sah alles ganz gut aus - nur der Wind passte nicht ganz zu den Windfindervorhersagen - also erstmal die Fusselpeitsche am Ufer gelassen. Voll motiviert machte ich mich also auf den Weg in die Fluten. Kaum erreichte der Wasserstand den Bereich in dem sich meine Männlichkeit konzentriert, erschreckte mich ein doch mehr als verträgliches Gefühl von "Frische"...offenbar haben wir neoprenliebende Motten im Heizungskeller die sich gerade den Winterspeck anfressen. Nur schwer konnte ich mich mit dem Gedanken der "Kneippkur für untenrum" anfreunden. Zumal das Loch anscheinend wirlich groß sein musste. Naja, noch war es auszuhalten. Also loslegen mit dem Fischen. Offensichtlich hatten die Wellen aber die ein oder andere Seegraswiese auseinandergenommen, sodass eigentlich jeder Wurf mit Gemüsebeilage endete. In meiner Motivation leicht gedämpft machte ich mich auf die Suche nach meinen Einzelhaken um umzurüsten und dem Krautwahn evtl. zu entgehen - Mist, die Hakenpackung hatte ich ja morgens aus irgendeinem Grund aus der Watjacke genommen und zuhause gelassen...na gut, also so weiter...noch mit den Gedanken ganz woanders passierte es wie so oft...offensichtlich hatte mein Gladsax das Gemüsebeet gekonnt umfahren und es gab einen schönen Einschlag knapp unter der Oberfläche. Die MeeFo wälzte sich sofort an der Oberfläche. Nach dem Gegengewicht zu urteilen könnte sie gut Maß gehabt haben. Passend in den Ereignisverlauf, kam mir dann aber auch schon im nächsten Augenblick der Wobbler entgegengeflogen...mpfh! Gleich nochmal hinwerfen - Kraut. Nächster Wurf - Kraut. Nächster - Kraut. Nochmal - Dasselbe. Verdammte Axt!!! Die wird wohl weg sein...Mittlerweile schon deutlich "angefressener" überlege ich mir, zur Fliegenrute zu wechseln, um dem Kraut vielleicht zu entgehen. Nach einigen Versuchen wird mir jedoch klar, dass so hier nichts zu holen ist. Also wieder ans Ufer. Inzwischen steht mir das Wasser im linken Hosenbein und fließt direkt herüber ins andere. Am Ufer sehe ich einen Spaziergänger mit seinem Hund entlangschlendern. Interessiert läuft der Hund auf meinen Rucksack zu. Kurz überlegt - nee, zu essen habe ich da nichts drin. Da hebt der Hund auch schon sein Bein...und pinkelt mir voll auf den Rucksack. Ein warnender Schrei hält ihn grade noch davon ab, das Geschäft zu vertiefen. Super...der Rucksack ist nass. Zum Glück war er zu  Wie gut, dass ich mich noch nicht ernsthafter mit dem Fliegenbinden befasst habe, sonst hätte ich das Zottelviech direkt aus seinem rotbunten Pelz gekrempelt...sein dänisches Herrchen schaute sich das Ganze unbeirrt an und ging einfach weiter...offensichtlich bestand kein Interesse sich zu der Angelegenheit zu äußern...Nach einiger Zeit des Weiterangelns haben wir dann trotz des ein oder anderen Fischkontaktes beschlossen, den Tag so zu beenden. Zuhause habe ich dann bemerkt, dass mein Portemonnaie mit all seinem Innenleben das Vollbad auch miterleben durfte...Das Handy hatte ich zum Glück in der Jackentasche  Wenigstens ein kleiner Trost...

Nach einem ausgiebigen Mittagessen und einem wärmendem Mittagsschlaf liegt nun auch schon der Wathosenkleber bereit. Die Einzelhaken sind wieder verstaut und ich habe tatsächlich wieder die Hoffnung, dass es beim nächsten Mal was mit der MeeFo wird. Aber gaaaanz bestimmt 
Weiß der Teufel, was an diesem Fisch so reizt 

Petri Heil allen (glücklichen Fängern )  !


----------



## rudini (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Das hört sich nach einem erlebnisreichen Tag an...|uhoh:

Dafür wirst das nächste mal sicher doppelt entlohnt!

Trotzdem schöner Bericht!
#h


----------



## Faction (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Also so einen Köter hätte ich auf jedenfall mal ertränkt


----------



## Klaus007 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Moin, ich starte nächstes Wochenende auch wieder in die Mefo-Saison. Wollte bei meinen Blinkern (primär Snaps) die Haken austauschen. Welche Haken würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Drillinge oder Einzel, welche Marke und in welcher Größe? ich habe da total den Überblick verloren bei dem Angebot.

Vg
Klaus


----------



## Donald84 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

@Klaus: ich fische gerne die Gamakatsu LS-3423F in Größe 1. Komme damit super zurecht.


----------



## rudini (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

einfach mal schlaulesen!:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209279


----------



## OssiHWI (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Ich war heute mit ein paar Verdächtigen auf der Insel um den Meerforellen nachzustellen. Leider ging bei mir nicht viel, aber einer meiner Kumpels muss heute morgen an einer feuchten Stelle angefasst haben, Aber der meldet sich bestimmt hier auch noch, die olle Fischgrete. 

Ansonsten könnt ihr schonmal einen kleinen Bericht mit jeder Menge Fotos lesen wenn ihr Lust habt.

Viel Spaß!!!

HIER KLICKEN 

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## xfishbonex (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Heute #6auf der insel


----------



## rudini (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri...sieht nach tollem Wetter aus!!

|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

gröööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhl


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> ...das wäre doch auch ne schöne PM gewesen!!#c


 ist schon alles cool hier :ges wird eh wenig gepostet hier


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (24. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Also mir gefällt ein wenig Plauderei.
Besonders über Fische. Das ist ja auch das Anglerboard hier.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Hallo Leute,

ich war heute in Weissenhaus und da biss diese gefärbte 65 cm lange Meerforelle auf meine
Fyggi, die ich hinterm Sbiro hergezogen habe.
Das ist bis jetzt meine grösste Mefo!       :k:l:k
Kurzer Fototermin, danach ist sie mir einfach aus der Hand geflutscht.

Tight Lines, Jan


----------



## rudini (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Genial!!!...irgendwie siehst Du glücklich aus#c

65 war auch mein PB dies Jahr..hatte erst im März oder Ende Februar mit dem Mefoangeln angefangen und die dritte oder vierte war gleich son Kracher..:l:l...einfach nur geil!

Wie war der Fight??

LG


----------



## xfishbonex (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich war heute in Weissenhaus und da biss diese gefärbte 65 cm lange Meerforelle auf meine
> Fyggi, die ich hinterm Sbiro hergezogen habe.
> ...


 sauber mein süssen UND EIN ganz fettes petri :g nur nächstes mal niummst du mich so dolle in arm wenn wir 
wieder fischen gehen 
und nicht so ne olle mefo


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Weil's so schön war, hier noch ein Video:

http://youtu.be/jZFtOvXlYDY/


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> sauber mein süssen UND EIN ganz fettes petri :g nur nächstes mal niummst du mich so dolle in arm wenn wir
> wieder fischen gehen
> und nicht so ne olle mefo



Klaro, Dickerchen, gerne doch.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Genial!!!...irgendwie siehst Du glücklich aus#c
> 
> 65 war auch mein PB dies Jahr..hatte erst im März oder Ende Februar mit dem Mefoangeln angefangen und die dritte oder vierte war gleich son Kracher..:l:l...einfach nur geil!
> 
> Wie war der Fight??



In 40 meter Entfernung stieg sie gleich zwei mal aus dem Wasser, da hatte ich etwas Sorgen, ob das gut gehen würde.
Dann blieb sie aber relativ normal widerspenstig im Wasser und war nach ca 3 Minuten im Kescher. :m


----------



## rudini (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Scheenes Tier!!

Schade, daß der Drill nicht auf Video war!|rolleyes

Trotzdem genialer Fang!#h



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Weil's so schön war, hier noch ein Video:
> 
> http://youtu.be/jZFtOvXlYDY/


----------



## laxvän (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri zu der Schönheit.
Ich will auch wieder los:c


----------



## venni-kisdorf (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

sehr schöner fisch Petri, 

ich muss mich noch gedulden, bin gerade umgezogen und nun steht der keller noch voll mit kartons die noch ausgeräumt werden müssen und meine bessere hälfte hat nun ein verbot ausgesprochen was so lange hält bis alles fertig ...  also werd ich mich mal ranhalten damit es für mich nächtes we auch losgehen kann ....


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Ich werd auch zusehen, das ich die Tage mal loskomme.
Den ganzen Sommer über mit der Spinnrute nen paar Mefos hart erabeitet und nun wo die Bedingungen immer besser werden hab ich nicht die Motivation...

Morgen zum erstenmal dieses Jahr mit nem Kumpel an FoPu 
Muss auch mal sein


----------



## Rhöde (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Jari ! An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein dickes Petri.
Der Film zeigt auf jeden Fall, dass es ihr weiter gut gehen wird #6.

Ich hab mir gedacht, da ich ja den Septemberthread eröffnet habe, dass ich mal 'nen krönenden Abschluß finde |rolleyes.

Neben so einigen braunen oder zu kleinen, oder Aussteigern   im September, ging dann doch noch diese Schönheit auf 'nen silbernen Møresilda.
So darf es im nächsten Monat mal anfangen, weitergehen und aufhören 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Petri dazu!


Kommt langsam wieder die Neopren Zeit


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Moin, Rhöde!|wavey:
Erstmal wünsche ich Dir dickes Abschluss Petri für September.
Ich habe lange nichts mehr gepostet, aber dein Bild von heute gibt mir mal wieder Anlass.
Ich war heute morgen auch los und was soll ich sagen.... na schau selbst.:vik:
Also dann, wir sehen und hoffentlich bald mal wieder am BU.|wavey:


----------



## DavidsFishin (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2012*

Heute vor einem Jahr. Ich stand bei spiegelglatten Wasser und Sonnenuntergang ca. 10- 15m weit draußen als ich plötzlich ein Klatschen hinter mir hörte. Als ich mich umdrehte sah ich ein großen Ring ca 1-2m vom Ufer entfernt. Ich hatte gerade ein großen Kinetic Salty in grün silber an der Angel. Sofort schlenzte ich den Blinker richtung Ring. Nach zwei Kurbelumdrehung kochte das gerade mal Knie tiefe Wasser.
nach gefühlten 5sekunden  plötzlich schlaffe Leine. Mann hab ich geflucht. Ein paar Würfe später,am Ufer entlang, auf einmal ein Hammer harter Biss. Wieder kochte das Wasser. Oh mann das werd ich nicht vergessen. Wie meine Knie gezittert haben.Ich bin dann schnurstracks ans Ufer und hab den Fisch ziemlich schnell gestranded. Danach bin ich mit einem Satz auf die zappelnde Meerforelle gesprung. Ich glaub mein Schrei hat man bis Dänemark gehört. Schade das ich gerade nicht an der Ostsee sein kann


----------

